# SSRIs and Alcohol



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going crazy wondering about Zoloft (a SSRI). I start taking it next week and I was wondering if anyone knows about [potential] side affects with alcohol consumption? I usually just have a drink or two (like two 7% coolers) which is enough to cause me to feel more relaxed. I don't like getting drunk. Is there danger in that amount? What about other factors? :idea


----------



## dss (Oct 28, 2008)

I would drink 6+ beers at times when on Effexor and felt there was no issue. As long as your liver is functioning normally and you aren't in a very depressed state I would think there are no issues drinking while on SSRI's.

I do think I felt the effects easier and with less alcohol while I was on Effexor now so you might experience the same.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Moderate drinking is in general no problem while on an SSRI. Combing Benzos with alcohol is ten times worse, as 2-3 beers my feel like 6.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

I drank until the slurry speech, passing out and blacking out stage last christmas. I even took my Paxil pill with rhum. The next day was just a plain old hangover sickness we usually get after drinking that much, nothing more.
:drunk


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

With only a few drinks like that you probably won't see much of a differnece or it just makes the affects of alcohol hit sooner. They normally put warnings on the side of ssri prescription bottles just because the meds can intensify alcohol's effects and vise versa, but other than that there is no real harm to your health by drinking on an SSRI. I've drank on celexa (SSRI) and amitriptyline (TCA), but I drink a ton when I do and I've noticed I blackout a little quicker than usual and my behavior is unaffected by the meds until I get to the blackout point then the meds seem to make my drunk self a little violent and delusional. Also my hangovers last way longer and are worse than before I started meds.


----------



## dss (Oct 28, 2008)

The blackout thing is an interesting one. I blacked out for the first time after drinking a fairly normal (although enough to get plenty drunk) amount while being on Effexor. I was also pretty sick but don't remember anything past the initial start of the sickness.

It would have been a normal night for me at the amount I drank if I wasn't on any medication so the meds must have had something to do with it.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm, interesting posts. I am glad to hear its generally safe, because I dont think I could give up alcohol lol. Last time i was on medication I had no interest in alcohol, but it would definitely be an issue now. Unless of course the medication magically fixes all parts of anxiety, but that would just be magic wouldnt it?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had everything from beer to hard alcohol while on Zoloft and never had any problems.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I took Zoloft in the past in high doses as well as have tried other meds separately. To tell you the trust the meds enhanced the drinking tremendously in a good way. Tolerance was lower, moods were better as in a more goofier kind of drunk, and I could drink as much or little as I wanted and not get the crash that is usually encountered when the buzz wears off. Wake up the next day feeling fine and positive feeling and good to go. Of course your head will be a little more fuzzy and whatnot. Not like I'm encouraging this or anything but had to add my cents. I LOVED drinking on SSRI's. It was GREAT.

Cheers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I would get more drowsy on zoloft and alcohol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Alcohol when used with an anti-depressant simply stops the anti-depressant effects for a day or so and it also increases the side effects of the anti-depressant. Thats about all moderate use does. If you drink lots, then you will most likely blackout sooner.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I wouldn't take the SSRI at the same time as you are drinking. You should take it several hours before you begin to drink. It's not good to mix meds and booze. I took Paxil right before I started drinking once and after two beers I felt ridiculously dizzy. Could have a negative side effect. You never know how a drug or a combo is going to affect you, everyone is different, so be cautious and careful.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been on Celexa, and I'd get really really tipsy after only a single glass of wine. But as long as you drink LOTS AND LOTS of water before, you'll be fine.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Noca said:


> Alcohol when used with an anti-depressant simply stops the anti-depressant effects for a day or so and it also increases the side effects of the anti-depressant. Thats about all moderate use does. If you drink lots, then you will most likely blackout sooner.


This is true. When I drank on various SSRIs, it stopped the effects for exactly two days. That is two days back in your pre-medication state just for a few drinks.

I think people should only post about this if they've actually tried alcohol with SSRIs.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I would blackout on Lexapro, often. I could really only have one or two beers or like a glass of wine.

For some reason, with Klonopin (not an SSRI, obviously) it's easier to notice my limit and stop. Or maybe it's just me getting older. But my limit is somewhere around 2 to 3 glasses of wine/beer when I want to get drunk, 1 when I don't.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I would blackout on Lexapro, often. I could really only have one or two beers or like a glass of wine.
> 
> For some reason, with Klonopin (not an SSRI, obviously) it's easier to notice my limit and stop. Or maybe it's just me getting older. But my limit is somewhere around 2 to 3 glasses of wine/beer when I want to get drunk, 1 when I don't.


The booze and Klonopin combo is the only thing that ever made me blackout from drinking, though I did get really dizzy when I mixed paxil and booze.

Why didn't you take the lexapro a few hours before drinking if it made you blackout?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

What could taking it some hours before drinking possibly help? It has a long half-life.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dax said:


> The booze and Klonopin combo is the only thing that ever made me blackout from drinking, though I did get really dizzy when I mixed paxil and booze.
> 
> Why didn't you take the lexapro a few hours before drinking if it made you blackout?


Lexapro can't be taken like that, it's an SSRI that you take every day. So my only option was to only drink a tiny bit. I rarely followed that option. But I didn't drink often enough (and when I did, it was at really varied times) to justify changing the time that I took Lexapro.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Medline said:


> What could taking it some hours before drinking possibly help? It has a long half-life.


Because you aren't taking them simultaniously. It will reduce the interaction.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Lexapro can't be taken like that, it's an SSRI that you take every day. So my only option was to only drink a tiny bit. I rarely followed that option. But I didn't drink often enough (and when I did, it was at really varied times) to justify changing the time that I took Lexapro.


I used to take Lexapro and I never had a problem drinking with it. So you would black out even if you took the Lexapro in the morning and drank at night?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dax said:


> I used to take Lexapro and I never had a problem drinking with it. So you would black out even if you took the Lexapro in the morning and drank at night?


Yes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My big brother has for many years proven that one can indeed mix alcohol & SSRIs. In his case it's currently Lexapro (used to be Zoloft for several years). And it used to be over a dozen whiskey & diet cokes in a day. Now he's down to a "mere" six ice beers a day & has a beer belly to show for it. He's also been taking benzos for the last 9 years with all that alcohol. Not suggesting you try this at home -- just picked a convenient example that I personally know.

I've never mixed any SSRI with alcohol, as I didn't drink years ago when I was trying SSRIs. I do mix benzos & alcohol. Given that I take Xanax several times a day it would be basically impossible for me to consume alcohol when there isn't any Xanax in my body.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> I'm going crazy wondering about Zoloft (a SSRI). I start taking it next week and I was wondering if anyone knows about [potential] side affects with alcohol consumption? I usually just have a drink or two (like two 7% coolers) which is enough to cause me to feel more relaxed. I don't like getting drunk. Is there danger in that amount? What about other factors? :idea


The most important thing is to chose a good stout.None of these cheap domestics like coor's,budweiser,miller etc.If you stick to Newcastle,Bass,or Guinness you'll be just fine regardless of how many you have.I've always believed in supporting the Guinness family as they provide much needed jobs for those back in Ireland.So bottoms up and remember its always Happy Hour somewhere in the world!


----------



## so lo (Feb 21, 2009)

euphoria said:


> This is true. When I drank on various SSRIs, it stopped the effects for exactly two days. That is two days back in your pre-medication state just for a few drinks.
> 
> I think people should only post about this if they've actually tried alcohol with SSRIs.


Even the smallest amount of alcohol stops the effect of my meds - although I do miss having a drink on occaisions - for me it is just not worth it.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

I drink frequently on Zoloft 50mg (don't lecture me  ). I find absolutely no difference in the effect, except that maybe I don't seem to get to "silly drunk" but stop somewhere in the "relaxed drunk" state. I also tend not to have more than about 5 or 6 drinks at most in one evening, as that's my puke threshold. >_>


----------

